# sinus infection



## kazaam (Dec 23, 2008)

I took my tiel to the vet, he was sneezing a lot, shivering, eating less, and his eyes were swollen slightly.

At the moment I am giving him metacam and baytril, I give one of them (can't remember which one) them twice a day.

What do these do?

He hates one of them (need to check(, he always tries to spit it out after.

I took him three days ago, and he has improved a bit i think.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but..

I think *Metacam* is a pain med (?) as for the second one, I had to look it up. *Baytril/Enrofloxacin* broad-spectrum antibiotic, useful for a wide variety of infections, injectable (can be given orally), tablets, also available in a 3.23% solution for that can be administered orally, multiple injections should not be given, as they can cause serious tissue damage, pain and nerve damage.

Side note: antibiotics tend to kill the good and the bad bacteria in the body, which could cause a fungal infection, which is why a good bacteria supplement such as Benebac is usually recommended to be givin right after meds are finished.


----------

